# HAMMER CORAL



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

UNDER BLUE LIGHTS...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PURPLE FEATHERDUSTER..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pic's wrong section :rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um, have to agree with Kory on this one! But very cool!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Hammertime. I like those and torch coral. Very nice pack.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

cool I love euphyllia corals, have several different but still have to get ancora, pitty it can not be fragged... Is this the coral you got from friend's nano? (I came across your question on other forum)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oops..thanks ace for moving the thread..thougt i was in the salt section..

thanks guys for the words..and yes bob this is the piece that came from my friends nano tank..its doing great..i actually thougt it might die on me..it stayed within it shell for a whole day and when it finally came out it was all shrived up...within a three day span and leaving the lights all for 8 hours..it came back..hopeuly it will continue to thrive in the tank..


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, it got stressed and so I think its normal behavior for day or two..

*hopefully it will continue to thrive in the tank.. *

Probably, they are forgiving corals and with water params OK it should be fine

It has really big sweepers so check up that it is not to close to neighbors..

I have several different euphyllias (frogspawn, torch, branching hammer) still have to score that one.. that one have no branches so you can not frag it and trade new colonies(it is prone to brown jelly if cut in half) Got to buy imports..









nice pickup good luck with it..


----------

